# Really excellent product



## GaryCN

I go a little more than 1/2 way and flip the piece and continue from the other side.


----------



## pintodeluxe

I just rip a piece of plywood to use as a sacrificial piece. If it has to look perfect on the back side, I'll mortise from both sides like Gary mentioned.

If I had started with this mortiser, I bet it would have been a keeper for me. I started with a Delta benchtop mortiser, and it wasn't very durable so I upgraded to a floor model.

Thanks for the review.


----------



## robscastle

I use a piece of sacrificial timber marginaly smaller than the MUT Material under test.
the approach from both sides requires a lot of initial setup to get the mortise exact and a precise test piece is required as a gauge especially if its a single mortice.

You may wish to check out my HC sharpening adventures I had quite a ball and received very much improved results.

You also need to be aware they are truely a 1 role function piece of wood working gear and spend a lot of time idle.
To counter this as they are fitted with a Jacobs chuck they can be used as a small drill press quite easily


----------

